# Mouse Lovers Forum



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Does anyone know what happened to The Mouse Lovers Forum? I cannot get an internet connection.
Thanks for helping.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

is this the mouselovers.aimoo.com site?

I loved the All About Mice forum in the UK but it suddenly shut down


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

This is the link: Mouse Lovers • Index page


----------

